# Foto Fest 2016 Mk. III



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 1, 2016)

Great start Jeff !


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2016)

It sure is !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2016)

Another cracker Jeff !


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2016)

Beauty !

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2016)

Sweet one..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2016)

Beaut !
The 'Lizzie' really looks 'fatter' in that colour scheme.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2016)

does seem chunky...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

Mossies are great!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2016)

I agree, and love the Mossie shot.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2016)

Nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2016)

Good one yet again Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2016)

Agree with Wayne.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2016)

Nice one. I wonder if that's the one which came from Duxford some years back? Had a photo of it being crated at the time.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2016)

Neat !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2016)

Where's "Snoopy" when you need him, eh ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2016)

Nice one Jeff - must be an impressive sight, and sound, in the sky.


----------



## Micdrow (May 15, 2016)

Nice shots there Jeff!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2016)

Nice !
The Jet Provost looks good in that colour scheme.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2016)

Same here...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

That's a brightly coloured Bird....Nice..


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

Neat colour scheme !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2016)

Now that's familiar - but someone has moved the sand runway !


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2016)

Great stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

Beaut shot of the T-33, especially the co;our scheme against the sky colours - very atmospheric.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 22, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Nice Angle...


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2016)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2016)

Great shot, and great angle too.


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2016)

Excellent.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 27, 2016)

Better late than never.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2016)

Chose this one for today knowing you have seen it before but she was lost along with the pilot, Bill Gordon, yesterday when she crashed into the Hudson River in New York while doing a flyby celebrating the 75th anniversary of the P-47.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!

Certainly a sad last shot due to recent events


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2016)

A great angle Jeff, sad to know what happened, looking at this bird now...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2016)

Once again I find myself behind my time but here you go.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2016)

Good ones.


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2016)

Was that the Lanc that used to be a pylon-sitter at the Toronto lake front Jeff?


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2016)

Great shots Jeff, but sad news about the P-47 loss.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2016)

She was a pole sitter but it was along the river front in Windsor Ontario. IIRC they want to make her flyable but money may mean able to move on her own.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great shots Jeff, but sad news about the P-47 loss.


Sure was sad. The airframe has been recovered and appears to be almost flyable. I believe (but could be mistaken) the pilot ended up drowning when he was unable to exit the aircraft quickly enough after setting it down in the river.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2016)

Ah, yes, the Windsor Lanc. Would be great for them to get the funding to make her flyable.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Keep 'em coming..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2016)

I can hear it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2016)

Excellent.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2016)

I am off to London Ontario this day to pick up my mother and bring her to my place for a family function. As it so happens, the Canadian Harvard Aircraft Association are holding an open house and fly-in at their home airport of Tillsonburg Ontario. Tillsonburg is situated between my home and my mother's place. I feel it is my responsibility to stop in just to make sure that things are on the up and up so to speak. Can I get an Amen to that?

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2016)

Amen, amen Jeff !
The sound of that Harvard formation must have been something to hear !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2016)

From my little visit to Tillsonburg yesterday, this L-29 just about to leave the runway.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2016)

Good shot Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

Another yellow one...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 7, 2016)

and another one Wayne. It is yellow bird season here in Southern Ontario and they are in full breeding plumage!!!







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2016)

I like yellow - especially on Harvards !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2016)

Jan prefers on something different. 

The pic..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2016)

Bring 'em on Jeff, i don't mind at all.....they simply standout..!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2016)

The sound you never forget.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 10, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff, and I see the they're gradually changing from yellow overall ................


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 12, 2016)

Good morning one and all. I am heading off to Canadian Forces Base Borden today for an open house and air show. It will be my first opportunity to see the 2016 CF-18 demo bird and it's commemorative BCATP colour scheme. The Vintage Wings of Canada Lysander is also scheduled and this will be a "new" airframe for me as well. The weather is spectacular today, sun and a high temperature of 21 degrees Celsius (72F). Picking up a buddy who is also a retired cop and it should be a great day. Watch for pics!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2016)

Good shot Jeff, and looking forward to the Borden pics.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2016)

The RCAF 2016 Demo bird in 75th anniversary colour scheme commemorating the British Commonwealth Air Training Plan.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Beauty.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2016)

Cool Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a big empty grassy field at the side of my place where this beauty would look really good sitting in. The wings were laying on the ground and as far as I could tell if she was put back together it would look pretty complete, not counting the interior stuff of course.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2016)

now _that's_ Canadianna ...  and this Sunday _is _Father's Day


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice one Jeff, and I agree, it would look great in the field at your place !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2016)

Yep, it would...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2016)

Leased from a private company, the RCAF does this with a few different aircraft types for pilot training. This Bell 412 looks pretty cool in an all blue colour scheme.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2016)

Bluey Huey, I like it !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Bluey Huey, I like it !


Dude....you have way too much time on your hands. Have you ever thought of taking up a hobby to fill in your days. Say...model building!

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2016)

Like it - would make a nice tourer.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Like it - would make a nice tourer.


Needs a bit of work my friend. No engines, no controls etc etc etc. She is an instructional airframe and she too would look good at my place on my little patch of grass.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2016)

Ah well, without engines, it would be cheaper to run ............... I've got me coat !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2016)

The Sea King just keeps on keeping on!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2016)

A Canadian Sea King seen in it's typical combat role - on the ground!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice shot Jeff. Darned shame (and ing) that the yellow RAF SAR Sea Kings are no more - disbanded, and the role taken over by a civilian outfit.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2016)

CH-147, 147308 captured last weekend at Canadian Forces Base Borden.

Off to Hamilton Ontario today for the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum's Fly-Fest day. Hi-light will be seeing the Lancaster done up in new squadron markings that have been temporarily applied to the port side of aircraft for the summer. Tomorrow I am off to St Thomas Ontario for the Great Lakes International Air Show. As always.....photos to follow.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice 82/83 scheme on the Chinook!

Take lots of pics in Hamilton Jeff, as I know you will and post a thread. Would love to be there.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2016)

and now for something completely different.........

I love Monty Python!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

Sweet...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2016)

Heat haze and shooting back into the sun but you get the idea!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2016)

Another instructional airframe towed out to the static display. Every time I go to CFB Borden I wonder if these oldies will still be around. She looks like hell but I love it.




Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2016)

Damn nice.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

He's back on those yellow canaries again...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> He's back on those yellow canaries again...



Yes but they are a beautiful singing canaries.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2016)

I have no issues with that!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2016)

For Wayne! A flock of Canadian Yellow Canaries captured en route to their summer breeding ground.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2016)

Someone should tell them they're on fire .....................


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 24, 2016)

Reminds me of a summer lob I had at RCAF Stn Penhold when it was a NATO training base. The sound of Havards taking off and landing never ceased.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 346921
> 
> 
> For Wayne! A flock of Canadian Yellow Canaries captured en route to their summer breeding ground.
> ...



Cheers Jeff. Thanks....beauty, now I get my own personal Canary pics...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2016)

Your intrepid air show reporter crawled out of bed yesterday morning after 3 hours of sleep to head down the road to CFB Trenton for the Quinte International Air Show. I had been at my niece's wedding and had promised Mother Superior I would not whine about not going to the show on Saturday and I would not sit at the table staring at my watch suggesting it was time to head home.

Well, it was worth the lack of sleep. It is going to take something totally out of this world to beat this show in this neck of the woods.

The only negative is that the F-22 Raptor got half way through it's display and something broke and they bugged out for as of yet parts unknown to me although I suspect an A.F. base somewhere in the USA.

Here is a teaser from yesterday and I will eventually get around to more from Trenton but I still have a few from Borden, St Thomas and Hamilton before I return to this show.

Next up for me will be Geneseo New York in a couple of weeks. I will be hooking up with Jason for this one and I am lead to believe I will be seeing a F.W. 190 off of the grass strip so that should be pretty gosh darned cool.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2016)

Good one Jeff, and looking forward to more airshow pics - I think you must 'do' more shows than the 'ed Arrows' !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good one Jeff, and looking forward to more airshow pics - I think you must 'do' more shows than the 'ed Arrows' !


Perhaps I do and funny you should mention them, I wore my Red Arrows cap to Trenton and a 436 Sqdn Herc jockey asked me if he could have it.I told him for a ride in his J model he could have everything I was wearing!!!!! Needless to say I was ground bound.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2016)

Slow but steady pace continues to be made on the CWH Avenger restoration.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2016)

Excellent Stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2016)

Great stuff and good to see the Avenger progressing.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2016)

Keep 'em coming Jeff !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2016)

agreed. I may not be saying much but I'm looking at them and enjoying them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Keep 'em coming Jeff !


Have no fear...more to come!



Crimea_River said:


> agreed. I may not be saying much but I'm looking at them and enjoying them.


Thanks Andy, glad you are enjoying them! Sharing is caring!

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

Always enjoying these Pics...


----------

